# Should govt reward informers who inform on people falsely claiming SW?



## computerman (25 Feb 2009)

Should the government allocate a fund to reward informers who inform on people claiming allowances who are not entitled?

Any one an opinion?


----------



## Mucker Man (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Informers*

It should be reward in itself to know you have saved the state some money.


----------



## Caveat (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Informers*

Bad idea IMO.

Although I'm all for dropping fraudsters in it, I just think it's a bit distasteful.  

Plus, we'll be told that dedicated staff will be required + offices + admin + expenses + + + ...

It will probably cost more to run/pay out than it will save in recouped welfare revenue.


----------



## UptheDeise (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Informers*

No, while I don't like fraudsters I just don't like the government paying people to snitch. What next paying our kids to report us for different political opinions.


----------



## Cayne (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Informers*



UptheDeise said:


> No, while I don't like fraudsters I just don't like the government paying people to snitch. What next paying our kids to report us for different political opinions.


 
So you would prefer the government and therefore the taxpayer to pay fraudulent social welfare payments??


----------



## truthseeker (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Informers*

If enough of them were reported then surely the individual reward would naturally happen as our taxes would not need to be so high as to cover the costs of the fraud.


----------



## jamieb (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Informers*

Its hard to get enthusiastic about snitching on people  etc etc when you have all the bankers walking around with millions living it up in marbella south africa etc.  Its a bad attitude but its bound to permeate through to the average Joe that if these Fat Cat bankers get away with stuff then......


----------



## Welfarite (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Informers*



jamieb said:


> Its hard to get enthusiastic about snitching on people etc etc when you have all the bankers walking around with millions living it up in marbella south africa etc. Its a bad attitude but its bound to permeate through to the average Joe that if these Fat Cat bankers get away with stuff then......


 

You seem to be confusing the actual reporting of fraud with the OP's idea of paying peopele to do so....

This old chestnut of paying peoiple to report fraud comes up every now and then ...usually in recessionary times, ironically enough! Many 'reports' can be malicious for personal reasons (getting back at ex-boyfriends/partners, neighbours who rowed, etc..). All such reports have to be investigated and proved independently of the initial report by officials. IMO, paying people to 'report' fraudulent SW claimants would only encourage even more malicious reports in the hope of getting a few bob, thus wasting investigator's valuable time chasing up false leads.


----------



## Maid Upname (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Informers*

Its a hard one - im watching things going on around me and im angry at certain things im seeing .... but unfortunately the government are almost asking for problems.
Weve read in the papers about the polish guy who recently moved back to poland with the savings from his Childrens allowance money (which btw he was entitled to !) for children that never lived here - and are not irish - but entitled to because he lived and worked her legally.
Im currently in the process of eviciting a very unsuitable tennant from an apt that im managing her initial deposit and all rents were paid for by SW ... when i advised them that they were entitled to some of the deposit back and where i should send it - they said give it directly to her ... she will get another deposit if she requires it and all rents paid for her and her 5yr old also in the future.  This girl is also working she has told me so - but its all very underhand work (wont go into details) so the SW cant do anything about it. ..... 
People are flying in here to sign on monthly in whatever town they had lived in and were signing on dole in .... and they receive money directly into their bank accounts which they access at home merrily in other EU countries. ... THESE are reasons that we are in such a state - so yea something should be done no matter what it costs to put it straight.  Its just not right !


----------



## Smashbox (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Informers*

Surely knowing that the person who is unlawfully obtaining money will be prosecuted would be payment enough? Would sure make me feel happy.


----------



## jamieb (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Informers*



Welfarite said:


> You seem to be confusing the actual reporting of fraud with the OP's idea of paying peopele to do so....
> 
> This old chestnut of paying peoiple to report fraud comes up every now and then ...usually in recessionary times, ironically enough! Many 'reports' can be malicious for personal reasons (getting back at ex-boyfriends/partners, neighbours who rowed, etc..). All such reports have to be investigated and proved independently of the initial report by officials. IMO, paying people to 'report' fraudulent SW claimants would only encourage even more malicious reports in the hope of getting a few bob, thus wasting investigator's valuable time chasing up false leads.


 
Welfarite I am not confusing anything, I know exactly what the thread said.  I work part time and have a reduced allowace from sw, I have no medical card for my son despite heavy medication for the rest of his  life.  I have found out I perhaps should have had domiclliary allowance for him from when he was ten to sixteen. My income is only marginally over the  threshold for medical card and hes obese from his  condition and I cannot buy clothes in regular  shops.  Still I know people walk into this country with agendas and have all the advice available to them , so no I cant get malicious or look for money for reporting people and it is like you  said welfarite normally done not for the good of the country at all but purely for malicious reasons.


----------



## UptheDeise (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Informers*



Cayne said:


> So you would prefer the government and therefore the taxpayer to pay fraudulent social welfare payments??


 
Of course I wouldn't. We already have procedures in place. I just don;t like the idea of the government working with people as snitches.


----------



## Smashbox (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Informers*



jamieb said:


> normally done not for the good of the country at all but purely for malicious reasons.


 
I would report someone because they are not entitled to the money. Claiming when not entitled is fraud. Fraud in turn is a crime. Simple as. 

I certainly dont have any other agendas, and it would never be malicious.

Jamie, as you are obviously not recieving great support, why dont you contact the citizens advice and see if you are not claiming stuff you're entitled to?


----------



## Smashbox (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Informers*

I posted this in the 'Dealing with the deficit' forum and will post it here for anyone who wishes to report possible fraud involving Social Welfare :

Almost €500 million was saved in 2008 in the welfare crackdown! I would urge anyone thinking of reporting a fraudster to do so, you can do so annonomously too!

You can use the details I will be posting, or contact your local SW Office.

_Contact Details:_

*By email*: central.control@welfare.ie

*By phone*: (01) 704 3000, ask for Central Control Section or 
(071) 9672648

*By Post*: Central Control Division, Shannon Lodge, Carrick-on-Shannon, Co Leitrim

This is a list of all offices and addresses/phone numbers :
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/ContactUs/P...x#localoffices


----------



## Eblanoid (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Informers*

There's an existing thread on this:


----------



## Smashbox (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Informers*

Yep, I have posted there too.


----------



## doontheroad (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Informers*



computerman said:


> Should the government allocate a fund to reward informers who inform on people claiming allowances who are not entitled?
> 
> Any one an opinion?


I dont know about the ROI but here in Scotland they advertise in `red tops` shop a benefit cheat,surely this is open to abuse,why dont they ever put their adverts in the `qualitys`


----------



## Swallows (26 Feb 2009)

Maid Upname, Who are these people who are flying in and out of the country with our money? if you have evidence to support this claim you need to report it to the appropriate people. Next time someone is unemployed and genuinely needs money, the country will be gone broke and no money will be available to pay out the claim. ( it could happen, dont think it couldn't).

Anyone with information of fraudelent behaviour has a duty to report it paid or unpaid it makes no difference.

The culture of turning a blind eye has to stop, things will only change if people demand that it changes.


----------



## computerman (27 Feb 2009)

Ok, so looking at all the postings above, it would seem that people should inform without the incentive of a reward.  

If my original question was ammended to "should the government advertise that people have an obligation to inform on others who are fraudlently claiming s.w."  

And by default should they have a contact number eg a national freephone number or a locall text number to receive information this information?


----------



## Pennyscraper (4 Mar 2009)

Computerman, people should of course do what they feel is correct. But incentivising people to snitch is dangerous and also highly distasteful. Unless you are an expert on benefits, you may be completely incorrect and causing distress where it is least needed.

The boogieman is not the small amount of money being scammed through welfare, its surely the bigger scams that you should be pointing to that have drained the national purse. Taxbreaks for one.


----------



## picaresque (9 Mar 2009)

Would you grass up a friend if they were involved in some sort of SW fraud or other? I once heard that a friend of mine and his wife were considering some scam whereby they got an affordable house that they weren't intitled to and rent it out. I didn't want the details so I didn't pry. Thankfully she saw sense and wouldn't allow it, I believe he was prepared to.

I have to admit if they had done this, as angry as I would be, I would find it hard to report them.


----------



## Smashbox (10 Mar 2009)

I would 'grass' on a friend if they were cheating the system..


----------

